# Is this a big deal?



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Greetings, thank you for taking the time to stop and help a square baser who got lost in a square base situation.

As it happens at Games Day I threw a gold ball into a gold cup and won a prize, I was handed a large box with the WH Fantasy logo on it. It turns out to be a Collector's Edition of WH Fantasy from what appears to be last edition (there is a new one splattered all over the GW site) So my question is how big of a deal is this item? 

It is number 0074 of 4000 totally made and I think I just opened it for the second time to take these pictures. Thanks for any help. 
-Colin

View attachment 7653
View attachment 7654


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

If it's last edition then sentimental value and collectors value is maybe around $150 I wouls think at the most as unlike 1st edition book antiques gaming books don't realy gain monetary value they tend to loose it more so.

From a gaming perspective if it's the old edition as you say - it's worthless junk.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

figured, thank you.


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

Put it in a safe place and take it to a couple cons and get signatures from GW staff ( Gav Thorp, etc...the ones that wrote it would be great) then put it on a shelf and forget about it for say 10 years.. then when you pull it out in near mint condition you have a signed copy of a rarer book.... that alone could be worth some buck


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

That's actually pretty funny. Some GW goon went, "Hey, we've got a ton of these sitting in the warehouse and nobody will ever buy them. I know, let's give them away at Games Day as FABULOUS PRIZES!" 

Anyway, it's not even going to be worth anything to collectors-- in all likelihood, they either already have a copy, or they don't care because it's from the game's 7th edition. It's a nice book, and if you feel like playing some 7th Edition ('cause it was a very solid edition) then you've got the means to do it. There's decent fluff and hobby stuff in there too. But, if none of that dings your trolley, then enjoy your paperweight, courtesy of Games Workshop.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ebay it, it was free so its all gravy


----------

